# Whats the current opinion on self levelling suspension?



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Having gone to the October NEC Show I *think* I know what I want to do but would appreciate the input of others who have made these choices.

It seems to me that currently the 2 options I'm considering are full air with auto levelling built in at around £8K or just self levelling jacks at around £5K.

My MH has the ALKO low chassis and I find the ride perfectly acceptable (compared to my AT Mohawk which had a very harsh ride) - I'm more interested in the self levellers for a few reasons 

1 - Self levelling of course!
2 - Stable as a rock when levelled (I hear full air isn't as stable?)
3 - Ability to change a wheel if needed (I think this is a massive plus)
4 - Empty the tanks etc etc which I'm not impressed with as it's not a problem

Now the only thing full air brings to the table over just jacks is apparently a better ride at £3K more, but I find my current ride quality perfectly ok over a standard chassis.

................am I missing something obvious? I'm sure those with full air will tell me its worth every extra penny but I'm just no so sure

Having said all the above who would you recommend - again its a subjective opinion but still valid to me (I live in Leicester so Scottish and Cornwall dealers get minus points right off the bat LOL)

Would appreciate any input you can give.

Thanks in advance


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm going to be a killjoy and question whether you actually need any suspension of any kind! You say the ride is acceptable and to me that would be the biggest reason for having assisted suspension. My last van was an AT Cherokee and I had air bags on the rear which greatly improved the ride quality and cornering. Everything I have read about air suspension on an Alko chassis has been questionable. You say emptying the tanks isn't a reason but changing a wheel is - would you really do it yourself anyway? I wouldn't - I'd call out the breakdown people. That leaves the levelling issue - is levelling such a problem that normal ramps can't be used? I've never found it such a problem but maybe it's a van related issue.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If it is of interest to you then I know from experience that, in the large computer (mainframe) industry, transport of that equipment had to be done in vehicles that have "air" suspension. Air suspension is considered, when it comes to transporting expensive and delicate equipment, to be superior.
Believe me they don't insist on things like that on a whim.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Tezmcd said:


> Having gone to the October NEC Show I *think* I know what I want to do but would appreciate the input of others who have made these choices.
> 
> It seems to me that currently the 2 options I'm considering are full air with auto levelling built in at around £8K or just self levelling jacks at around £5K.
> 
> ...


Good grief, 1000's to stop the wine sliding off the table when £20 of levellers would do. This is caravan talk when you get the spirit level out.:surprise:

tony


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

To me it's obvious by what you say to just get a hydraulic levelling system as your "current ride is perfectly ok", air suspension may make the vehicle level but at the end of the day it's still sat on springs so you won't get the stability the jacks offer.

we had e&p levelling put on our Hymer b644 about 16 months ago and wouldn't be without it, even if perfectly level i still deploy the jacks, feels strange to me now to be in a van that's wobbling about, don't really notice it until you get used to it not moving, obviously it removes the faff from getting level. the complete system added a little over 45Kg to the weight of the van, would normally be more but ours is a relatively small van, but now we don't carry a trolley jack or ramps.

it has the advantages you say and also makes it easier for changing gearbox oil (can lift the front wheels about 8 inch off the floor), greasing the alko axle, stuff like that. you should always use axle stands with the e&p system, can also be used to take the weight of the tyres whilst stood, no need to lift it off the floor, just take the weight.

if you can't make your mind up get both  the hydraulic system will integrate with the air suspension to automatically drop the suspension prior to leveling.

good luck
Lee


----------



## rogher (Dec 17, 2006)

The clue is in the descriptions/names. Air suspension is for suspension. It can also provide a modicum of levelling but the vehicle will still rock. Hydraulic levelling does levelling. It will cope with much bigger inclines, especially with the use of blocks. You will end up with a stable, level floor. Emptying a tank is something you do quite frequently and increasing the slope will speed it up. Sometimes you are faced with an adverse slope, so are unable to empty completely unless you can tip your vehicle. Changing a wheel is also made simple with hydraulic levelling, but not something you expect to do very often.
If you have deep pockets, you get both.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Regarding a recommendation; I'd call S.A.P in Doncaster and ask for Mick, true gent, 01302 215 296

they do both e&p levelling and VB full air, to be honest he'd be the best person to ask for advice as well.

Lee


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

When I ordered our current van I opted for the upgrade from rear air suspension to full VB Air suspension. Part of the reason being it was more cost effective to upgrade the system than add self levelling jacks, with the added bonus of less weight from the jacks and associated equipment. In reality they are two very different animals and in my opinion the only option to effectively level your vehicle and make it solid whilst level is to have a jack self levelling system.
I am delighted with the air suspension and don't think I would have another van without it. The ride is far far superior along with the handling. However, levelling is completely different. It can actually only level the van over a limited rise and fall and the main failing for me is the vehicle is then sitting on 4 air bags, increasing the rock and roll of the van as you move about. On collecting the van we headed to Brighton and extremely high winds were blowing through the site hitting us side on. I lie not when I say it was like being on a ferry. The van was rocking all over the place. It was then I decided I would need jacks fitting as well.

To answer your questions assuming you were looking at just Air Suspension and what the would/would not offer IMHO:

1 - Self levelling of course! - *to a fashion but limited ability*
2 - Stable as a rock when levelled (I hear full air isn't as stable?) - *Not in any way shape or form, van bounces around*
3 - Ability to change a wheel if needed (I think this is a massive plus)- *Air would not provide this benefit*
4 - Empty the tanks etc etc which I'm not impressed with as it's not a problem - *yes will tilt the vehicle*

If you are thinking of having levelling fitted I opted for E&P Hydraulic system. I saved a considerable amount of money by going direct to Amsterdam where E&P are based. The saving took into consideration the journey from Scotland and the tunnel cost. I saved a hell of a lot of money with the unit being slung under the van in water tight box and the remote control all thrown in for free.

With E&P I can always level the van regardless of the gradient (within limitation of course)the van is rock solid when raised with no movement in the vehicle regardless of weather and occupants. I can raise the vehicle to spin the wheel and I guess change it if I so wish, although the instruction manual tells you it is not designed for this use and I can programme it for emptying tanks, when I leave it in storage to ensure water runs the way I want off the roof etc.

In my opinion you are looking at the wrong product in air suspension to meet your needs.

PM me if you need any more details.

Stewart


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There are cheaper systems than E&P. I have a Gliderite hydraulic leveling system fitted to my motorhome. As far as I am aware the only difference is the Gliderite system is not fully automatic. You still need a spirit level to manually adjust the jacks at the push of buttons which control the jacks in pairs. I have had mine now for 16 months and have had no problems with it. If you have the cash and the payload to fit a leveling system go for it, you won't regret it. Wished I had fitted mine sooner.
peedee


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

lgbzone said:


> Regarding a recommendation; I'd call S.A.P in Doncaster and ask for Mick, true gent, 01302 215 296
> 
> they do both e&p levelling and VB full air, to be honest he'd be the best person to ask for advice as well.
> 
> Lee


 I second the above post. Mick knows what he is talking about, and will not try to sell you anything you do not need. He fitted full VB air on our C Tourer and made a lovely job of it.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Another vote here for Mick at SAP Doncaster.

We too were just considering the E&P levelling set up and Mick advised to upgrade the front springs to make the system more effective. Our van sits nose down which somewhat puts the levelling system at a disadvantage.

As we travel with rear passengers (who are getting more discerning in their levels of travel comfort) we then decided to go all out and have full VB Air too (the price on 6 wheels made my eyes bleed!), but at least the journey through Belgium should be a little more pleasant in the future.

Apparently, the air suspension will aid the E&P levelling system by dropping the van as low as it will go first before deploying the levellers, thus allowing for a greater range in level 

Also, by fitting full VB Air Suspension we can increase our payload by 500kg as a paper exercise with SV Tech.

In terms of manufacturer choice it was interesting to hear a story that N&B, part of the Hymer group which owns the Goldschmitt system, prefers to use the VB & E&P system. Not sure if that's true but it's certainly a plus point for VB and E&P if so!

Good luck in your research and hopefully you'll make the best decision for you and your needs in the end.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Imbiber said:


> Apparently, the air suspension will aid the E&P levelling system by dropping the van as low as it will go first before deploying the levellers, thus allowing for a greater range in level
> 
> Also, by fitting full VB Air Suspension we can increase our payload by 500kg as a paper exercise with SV Tech.
> 
> In terms of manufacturer choice it was interesting to hear a story that N&B, part of the Hymer group which owns the Goldschmitt system, prefers to use the VB & E&P system. Not sure if that's true but it's certainly a plus point for VB and E&P if so!


It is true that Niesmann and Bischoff fit VB Air Suspension. They did move away from E&P Self levelling a few years back but are now offering it again. The VB Air rear is standard on the Flair and the full system I opted for was an upgrade at cost option (2014-2015) (not cheap). I spoke with Mike with regard to fitting the E&P and agree he is very knowledgeable and extremely helpful. However, the price difference between the UK and Amsterdam was £1600 with the added bonus of a bit extra which I wont go into here but made it a significant cost saving.

I should also add that E&P have developed a modification which interacts with the VB system which automatically ensures the air suspension is set at the correct level to give the best performance of the levelling ramps.


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

I endorse what others have said about the relative merits of air suspension compared with hydraulic levelling jacks. Our tag-axle Frankia has Al-Ko air suspension fitted from new, and we fitted E&P levelling jacks when we bought it (used) earlier this year.

The air suspension has limited levelling capability but isn't really very effective for that. It does provide an excellent ride, though, with less roll than we experienced with the previous, smaller van (the one in the avatar, which I haven't updated yet). It also keeps the van level when driving, regardless of loading.

We decided to invest in the levelling jacks for a number of reasons: elimination of body twist, which can occur when using ramps, particularly if one corner is low; reduced wear on the clutch compared with manoeuvring on to ramps; convenience, much less faffing about when pitching up and a much more stable van on site, especially in windy conditions and no need to carry large ramps. We have also used the jacks to change wheels, etc. and, although the manual says you shouldn't that, it is not unusual to have the system lift one end off the ground when levelling. It is correct as others say that the air suspension can be used to lower the vehicle before levelling, thus giving greater range to the jacks.

Ours was fitted by Jaymie Milne at Courtside Conversions Ltd in Tiverton. He was very responsive to enquiries and questions, and put in extra work to mount the control system between the floors so it didn't take up locker space. I recommend him; I also recommend the levelling jacks and I would definitely put them on any future large van we have.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have been following this thread with great interest, as I would probably fit at least levelling jacks to the next MH(probably not worth it for this one since we might not keep it for long enough to justify - only for payload reasons)

The information and recommendations have been very instructive so thank you to all the contributors.

Who said MHF was past-it? It is the Members who make it work - as in this case.:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If my van was suitable for the hydraulic levelling system I would have it.must save an awful lot of messing about with levelling blocks, especially if a solo driver.

cabby


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My truck came with Iveco air suspension at the rear, VB air suspension at the front and E&P hydraulic jacks. 

My advice would be if you like the idea of convenient levelling and can afford the E&P jacks then do not hesitate - buy and you won't regret it. You aren't rock solid but nearly so - I maybe won't bother with the jacks if level and a quick stopover, but always otherwise.

Air suspension is a nice to have - bringing a smile to my face when whizzing over potholes and ramps, but it is a poor leveller even with 4-channel air levelling. 

Dave


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Well many thanks to all who have responded - very good information there and I am now convinced that I will be saving some pennies and having levelling jacks only.

The nearest dealer to me for E&P is Conrad Anderson in Birmingham hopefully no one has any horror stories concerning them?
I am awating a price from them to supply & fit. I did take a look at the Glide Rite system but as it doesnt offer full auto levelling I haved decided they are not for me.

The other option (pricewise) would be HPC Hydraulics (www.asairsuspension.co.uk) - I spoke to them at the October show and they mentioned their system could be removed and refitted if we ever changed motorhomes. I assume the same would be true of the E&P system?

It is also refereshing to hear those who have taken the plunge are very happy and would not go back which means its an investment worth making in my eyes.

As for cost, well everything is relative, if we used our motorhome very little, or if we tended to park up for weeks at a time then I'd stick with plastic wedges all day long. 
As for £20 bottles of wine sliding off the table that would never happen, there's perfectly good wine available for £3 a bottle! - each to their own eh when it comes to spending our cash


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Millenco triple ramps £33

E & P levelling system - £4,500 to £5,500

I'm just relieved that I normally park on level ground and if not then I'm not that bothered if it isn't always completely level!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Tezmcd said:


> As for £20 bottles of wine sliding off the table that would never happen, there's perfectly good wine available for £3 a bottle! - each to their own eh when it comes to spending our cash


Non-slip matting comes in a roll for a couple of quid and cuts into hundreds of coasters and good for lining shelf/cupboard floors.

Good wine available for £3.00 - in France and Poland? Yes. UK? not so sure.

Geoff


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Tezmcd said:


> - I spoke to them at the October show and they mentioned their system could be removed and refitted if we ever changed motorhomes. I assume the same would be true of the E&P system?


When E&P fitted mine Eric (the E) informed me they currently charge 250 Euros to swap the system over.


----------



## OttosDad (Jul 14, 2013)

Otto has the Glide Right system fitted. Best thing we had fitted . Spirit level on the table , press the buttons on the remote control and bingo . No wobbling in the wind , water runs out of the sinks , yes the wheel changing , additional anti theft feature, and a bonus for us is we can prop the front up and assist the rain to run off the roof immediately and not wait for it to fall as you move off. Had it for 18 months now without a glitch . They are near Petersfield and about to go live with the fully automatic version . Very friendly informative staff who explain everything prior to committing . There is even a 10 year warranty scheme . Fixed leg rams every time and I do use some 2 X 6 X 6 inch pads under the ram pad to avoid any risk of the Rams sinking in the damp grass.


----------



## Ditcha (Oct 30, 2010)

We have e&p levelling fitted and would not be without just fitted rear air assist on our dethleffs tag using the jacks to remove the wheel and carry the work out


----------



## OttosDad (Jul 14, 2013)

We have Glide Rite fixed telescopic legs fitted to our Dethleffs Esprit. Certainly solves the suspension movement and wind buffering when parked up. Also the anti theft buggeration factor, stable platform for the sat / tv aerial , and real bonus is I can park him up with just the front legs down to produce enough slope fora in to run straight of and not linger to catch you getting in or out. They now do a fully automatic version. Their depot is in Petersfield, Hampshire and have been fitting levellers to all sorts of commercial and leisure vehicles and very helpful and a good company to deal with. 
Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As a matter of interest two questions, no make that three.
1/. cost.
2/. will it fit on a 3500 van, low profile.Or what is the weight of the system.
3/. how long can one leave it on the legs safely.

cabby


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

cabby said:


> As a matter of interest two questions, no make that three.
> 1/. cost.
> 2/. will it fit on a 3500 van, low profile.Or what is the weight of the system.
> 3/. how long can one leave it on the legs safely.
> ...


Hi Cabby

I can only comment regarding the E&P system and i think the base vehicle is relevant.

1. in the UK i think you're talking around £4,500 or so and a further £180 if you want the optional remote control. i think it depends on the size and model of the base vehicle, bigger vehicle require longer hoses etc, where as on some the jacks bolt straight on, on others brackets have to be ordered and used.

2. it depends on the base vehicle, ours is a fiat x244 maxi chassis with alko rear plated at 4000kg, the two stage telescopic jacks bolt straight on at the rear and the longer single stage front jack bolts to a bracket that is welded on at the front. looking in the installation manual i see there are brackets available for X250, renault, transit, and sprinter (plus others). if you were to get it installed; take the vehicle to the installer for assessment first, Mick at SAP is the most experienced in the uk and no doubt could answer anything over the phone. all the stuff for our installation (smaller vehicle) weighed in at a touch over 45kg.

3. you can leave it on the legs as long as you want, but for longer periods you should spray the exposed part of the jacks with silicone spray once or twice a week.

hope this helps
Lee


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

peribro said:


> Millenco triple ramps £33
> 
> E & P levelling system - £4,500 to £5,500
> 
> I'm just relieved that I normally park on level ground and if not then I'm not that bothered if it isn't always completely level!


Yes that's my sentiments exactly.

We had a levelling jacks on the last hymer we had, were shown how to use them when we bought and how many times did we use them. NONE.

Extra weight, huge price, something else to wrong, you hear lots of stories especially on RV's with jacks stuck in the down position.

A couple of wedges for us and it doesn't matter that much anyway if not totally level.

Paul.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I was quoted £5500 for the system, but this was for the heavier jacks due to the van weight at 7200kg. If my memory serves me right the remote control cost was £150 and a further £150 for the pump and workings to be installed under the van rather than in a locker or garage. I have lots of ground clearance and space under the van so did not see the point in fitting it in a locker using up space. It is mounted under the van contained within a plastic water tight box. The remote and under floor storage was all free direct from E&P in Amsterdam and the install a hell of a lot less helped by a good exchange rate.


Whilst on the subject of E&P and a number of system owners reading this post it may be beneficial to share a bit of information I experienced at the Peterborough Show. A fellow camper in his new Burstner had levelled his van, or rather attempted to level his van and it was sitting in a very strange angle and a group of men standing around the locker looking puzzled. Being the inquisitive type I asked if I could help, they explained they were manually levelling the van but it had stuck in the current position and would not move. Having just come direct from E&P in Amsterdam and was shown first hand the emergency procedure to lower the van using the manual (electric drill required) I thought I could help. We opened the pump and the allan key was attached to the pump and manifold, we followed the instruction manual showing how to close the valve then started the winding action, which I assume takes the place of the pump, hence the need for it to be an electric drill. Nothing, we tried for a number of times, after much head scratching someone notice in the detail wording of the manual it said close all FOUR valves, the picture graphic seems to imply the need to only close the one in the picture and it is only the description that mentions all four. Of course thinking about it logically it must be one for each ram. We closed all four and off we went again with the electric drill...nothing. 
One of the guys noticed that the hydraulic reservoir was empty, however, the consensus of the "team" was that this was correct as the hydraulic fluid would be in the lines as the rams were fully extended and anyway we were trying to pump the fluid out of the rams and back into the reservoir so the level was irrelevant. We tried and tried and much head scratching. Someone decided to head off to the local garage to buy more hydraulic fluid, it stated automatic gear box fluid should be used to top up. We filled the tank to 25% and closed the manifold valves to allow us to try and use the system as opposed to the electric hand drill. Could not believe it the system operated and the van lowered, much to everyone's relief.


So the moral of the story, if you are forced to use the emergency lower ensure you close all 4 valves and not just the one the picture shows and you do actually need fluid in the reservoir to lower the system. 


I really enjoyed working with a group of strangers pulling together to resolve the issue it was great fun.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I would only add to that that if you suspect the fault may be something that requires a software reset, this is done by removing the fuse in its own plastic box by the pump. Wait a little while then replace. I would have thought that there would be a combination of button presses on the control unit that did this, but no.

Dave


----------



## Ditcha (Oct 30, 2010)

Difference with the e&p system compared to most rv,s is that it uses pressure to also retract so no chance of being stuck in mud etc, I have just had our control unit upgraded to the new 15 seconds one, as on the older system the system was under massive pressure when in the up position, the new control unit releases this pressure after 15 seconds so that the system is not under high pressure when in the up position.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

There are probably hundreds of ways to spend money on a motor home with the reason "we need it" where most folk will say to themselves "no you don't", a whole industry is formed round selling you what you think must have on your van after reading an article in some rag designed just to plant the seed in your mind, including on this forum and others..

Where in reality very little is needed, but if folk have the money to spend on peripherals who has the right to say they shouldn't, after all I put a kitchen towel holder in to upgrade my van... Fitting expensive stuff on your van is OK, but it will not reflect on any part exchange at a later date so factor that in against any need to do anything to make your life easier. Me! if the fridge works and the gravy stays on the plate, job done I am not sat in the thing all day and night, I tend to go out a bit and see stuff.

We put Dunlop air assist on our last van as the cheapest option to assist the flagging rear suspension, if there had been no problems I would never dream of chucking a couple of grand at a problem that didn't exist..

But hey ho!, it's folks money to spend how they like..

ray.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I had the full VB air system fitted by Jamyie at Courtside a couple of years ago. I can confirm that Jamyie was very good and made sure you understood how the system worked.

First impression I noticed was the handling, especially accelerating out of a roundabout or tight corner. The roll was reduced dramatically over the standard suspension.It felt more car like to drive. It also reduced the road and body noise making the trip over the concrete paved M20 to the Tunnel bearable now and allows me to hear what the wife is saying without shouting. No comments please!!!

As far as self levelling is concerned we've found it acceptable unless you are on a pitch which slopes in both directions. However, we have got an acceptable level on the infamous Boulonge-sur-Mer aire so it can't be all bad.

BTW, when on a really uneven pitch you can still use the levelling ramps plus the self levelling. 

The other benefit is that if the pitch is level you can self level and it will find the lowest level so will make stepping out of the van much be easier.

We have steadies on the rear of the Rapido and have always used them due to the large overhang at the back. With them down I've never felt it was less stable than with the standard suspension.

The tank emptying position is also a huge benefit.The water now gushes out rather than the trickle and brings with it all the smallest of waste food that gets washed down the sink. You also don't feel embarrassed at the Borne when you have a queue waiting behind you.

I think a previous responder talked about removing and refitting if changing vans. With the VB system you get completely new front struts and dampers which have been specially set up for the air bag system. At the rear they replace the original Alko trailing arms with their modified versions, replace the dampers with their own modified ones to suit and also change the Alko torsion bars in the axle. So, no it isn't possible to remove.

Overall I think it's down to what your priorities are. We wanted a better ride and handling and reduced road noise. The ability to do a degree of self levelling was a bonus.

Richard


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> There are probably hundreds of ways to spend money on a motor home with the reason "we need it" where most folk will say to themselves "no you don't", a whole industry is formed round selling you what you think must have on your van after reading an article in some rag designed just to plant the seed in your mind, including on this forum and others..
> 
> Where in reality very little is needed, but if folk have the money to spend on peripherals who has the right to say they shouldn't, after all I put a kitchen towel holder in to upgrade my van... Fitting expensive stuff on your van is OK, but it will not reflect on any part exchange at a later date so factor that in against any need to do anything to make your life easier. Me! if the fridge works and the gravy stays on the plate, job done I am not sat in the thing all day and night, I tend to go out a bit and see stuff.
> 
> ...


Hi Ray

I think you're right in that it is "folks money to spend how they like", but I don't think you are giving many people the credit they deserve. I've spent thousands on optional things for my van and a huge amount of time on it, and not once have I ever done anything under an illusion of "I need", in fact I spent thousands buying the van and I don't actually need it at all.

Just because I installed a levelling system when you wouldn't doesn't mean I'm weak minded, delusional, easily manipulated or seeing problems that don't exist, and I don't factor in any return (or lack of) when spending money on the van, as that isn't why we got it or why I may spend money on it, I am however open minded enough to understand that others are different to me.

Although my best mate really likes the idea of having a motorhome, he cannot, for the life of him, fathom how anyone could buy one unless they were doing 30,000 miles a year and using it every weekend to justify it. Although he has happily spent a fortune building a fully rally prepared; 2.4 litre v8 mk1 escort, 4 wheel drive mk5 escort, and a Caterham with a 1300cc hayabusa engine, none of which have turned a wheel in 10 years. Each to their own.

Lee


----------



## Rabbiteer (Dec 25, 2008)

I have had VB air fitted to my Timberland van, built on Ducato LWB panel van. Long story, had the front done to uprate the front axle loading and was so impressed with the improved ride that I have now added the rear. Over £6k total.
It works. 
When asked it self levels, so one now no longer thinks about it. OK there is alimit to the range but we have not exceeded it yet, but then we dont park on steep hills and use the same logic for finding a pitch as we did before.
I can tilt to empty the tanks etc. if level doesnt work.
If the ground is very rough I can raise the ride height - so we no longer tear off the step.
On the move the ride height is the same what ever the (over) load which means we dont attract unwanted attention.
However you canNOT use the system for changing a wheel or working on the van. There is a 'Service' funtion that locks the suspension when you do that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow 6k, I'd want it to float on air for that, I've yet to try out air suspension though, is it really worth it? I could maybe justify a few hundred if it was really bad, but not thousands.


----------



## Camping Freedom (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi all,

If a fully automatic hydraulic system is a consideration then look at the below system.

http://www.ma-ve.co.uk/

http://www.campingfreedom.co.uk/leveling-systems/

£3500 + £750 fitting (inclusive of VAT) make the system very cheap comparatively (E&P higher costing and Gliderite not fully auto). The system comes with a 3 year call out warranty, so any issues you may have are sorted without a trip back to the fitting center. The product is new to the UK but you will see it in the next issue of MMM and they will be running a press release soon after.

I am on here to run and promote a free blog of ours primarily but I do know a lot about this product as our main business was part of negotiations to get it onto the UK market. We have a salesman on the road and are setting up regional fitting centers as I type 

Sorry if this comes across as a sales pitch, thats not why I'm on here as you may have seen from previous posts and threads, but it really is worth a look. Hopefully you should be more aware of the brand in the coming months.

Hope this is useful.


----------



## Ma-Ve (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi. We have now bought a system to the UK thats sits (price wise) between the GlideRite and the E+P System. It is fully automatic system that might be worth a a look in.


----------

